# Need help about dual subwoofer setup



## KlaraMorgi (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am a newbie in the HT world.

I'm about to move into my future house, but I have no experience in acoustics and I would like some help about the layout of the setup in the room that will be acoustically treated according to the setup and the advice.

First of all here is the material:

AVR : Yamaha rx-v6a
Center : 1 x Klipsch RP-440C
Front : 2 x Klipsch RP-260F
Sub : 2 x Klipsch R-12SW

I have read many times that the the dual subwoofer configuration is relatively complex, and that it often generates "dead zones" where some low frequencies are inaudible, which I ABSOLUTELY want to avoid if possible.

So I drew some plans to have your opinions that I put (the 4th solution contains the legend of the elements), to note that I am totally open to a possible change of position etc.. and that it is very likely that later I integrate 2 speakers in the ceiling to switch to 5.1

Here are the drawings ( green = center / blue = front / red = sub ) *( *3,25* = 10,6 ft / *7,41* = 24,3 ft )*


1 :



2 :



3 :



4 ( WITH CAPTION ) :



Thanks in advance for your advice !   ( and sorry for my english )


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

From what I can tell, you get the most benefit from dual subs in smallish rooms, as far as smoothing out performance across a broad area. Your room is pretty big so I’m not sure what good it will do in that regard. That said, dual subs in a large room can benefit by giving an increase in maximum output.

IMO you’d get better overall subwoofer performance by re-orienting the room with everything set up on the wall labeled “Coulissant.” The situation is that bass “chases” boundaries, and in your proposed set up, people on the right side of the couch (nearest to the wall) will get louder bass than someone sitting on the left side. Turning the layout will put the entire couch away from any boundaries, so bass will sound about the same anyplace you sit.

With either layout, you’ll bet the best performance (meaning the highest output with the lowest extension) by locating both subs in the corner. That will get you a 6 dB increase in SPL compared to a single sub. Splitting the subs to different locations will only net a 3 dB gain in SPL.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ZiporaTilda (Sep 21, 2021)

Will definitely work
whatever the option you go with
So nice of you


----------

